# Hank Parker



## FootLongDawg (Jul 31, 2006)

This ain't a big deal...Just curious.  Many years ago, when I was into fishing, I use to like to watch all the fishing shows on TV.  One was Hank Parkers.  Ocasionally, he would have his wife on the show.  Tonight, I saw his show for the first time in years.  His wife was on the show, but it did not look like the same woman.  Has he "changed" wives, or has she just had some work done?


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Aug 1, 2006)

Here's a little info - true or not I don't know. 

http://www.fishingworld.com/DiscussionBoards/Topic.php?PostID=0000010006


----------



## UGA Bass Fisher (Aug 1, 2006)

*Hes been with Martha for awhile.*

But like the good man he is he just kept the mess with his 1st wife as quiet as possible.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 1, 2006)

Ga Bass Fisher said:
			
		

> But like the good man he is he just kept the mess with his 1st wife as quiet as possible.



good for him  i have always liked him since i was a little kid and me and my dad would watch him on saturday mornings (when we weren't on the lake  )


----------



## trickworm (Aug 1, 2006)

I met Hank when he was at BPS doing a seminar . he's a great guy and will share lots of info .


----------



## Eshad (Aug 1, 2006)

I certainly hate to hear that about Hank.  He is by far my favorite TV fishing personality.  Met him once too.  Very nice fellow.  Hope all goes well for him in the future.


----------



## clarkesville snit (Aug 1, 2006)

Is HP, Jr still driving fast cars?


----------



## matthewsman (Aug 1, 2006)

*he prolly attracted the second one in with C'mere deer*


----------



## FirstDownRusty (Aug 2, 2006)

clarkesville snit said:
			
		

> Is HP, Jr still driving fast cars?




Don't think so....he and his brother billy were at the ATA and the SHOT show helping him push that pile o' crap C' Mere Deer product.  In the course of one of our conversations we talked about Hank Jr. driving and it was all a money game...Who ever took over his ride two or so years ago....put a ton of money towards the team, and bought some of the ownership in the car.  Hank said he didn't have that kind of money and Hank Jr. surely didn't. 

I'll agree on what a nice guy he is.  Everytime i have met him, he has been just as nice as he could be.  A very good person.  Right up there w/ Flip Pallot as far as my favorite TV fisherman.
R


----------



## frankwright (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, I have always watched hank parkers shows. I did not see it for a while after the demise of TNN and one day it showed up on a new channel and he had a new wife.

I noticed that he works out of a nice cabin now where he used to operate out of a big house on the lake.

I never heard a word about the divorce or why but I admire people that don't air their personal business.

Roland changed wives also!


----------



## clarkesville snit (Aug 2, 2006)

First Down, one of my few claims to fame is I once worked with Flip Pallot at a bank in Miami ( I was exiled to S Fla for six longgggg years but escsped in 1981 back to God's country).  Thing I remeber the most is he kept those "raccoon" eyes year round he was on the water so much with sunglasses.  Super nice guy.  His Dad and Uncle owned the Bank and when it sold I don't think he had to worry about where his next paycheck came from.


----------

